# Seeing things when looking at the sky



## iwillgetbetter2 (Jul 22, 2011)

when i look at the sky or a white wall even my computer screen there are dots flying all over the place. its impossible to ignore.
I'm really worried about my vision. Its like small flashes and black dots that flying around everywhere. Especially when i stare at the sky for a long time i almost loose my vision completely.

sorry for the bad english.

does anyone know what it is?


----------



## davewilly (Feb 1, 2012)

iwillgetbetter2 said:


> when i look at the sky or a white wall even my computer screen there are dots flying all over the place. its impossible to ignore.
> I'm really worried about my vision. Its like small flashes and black dots that flying around everywhere. Especially when i stare at the sky for a long time i almost loose my vision completely.
> 
> sorry for the bad english.
> ...


Don't worry, I call it noise, sometimes it's just bits of shit in the liquid on your eye ball. I remember 10 years ago when I first noticed those bits when I looked at the sky, you'll not notice them soon.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Its called "Visual Snow". You notice it with dp because your in a state of hyper awareness, more adrenaline running through you, more fight or flight response, your eyes allow more light to be let in so you can see danger (which in our case there is no danger, just anxiety and dp.


----------



## stuckinbetween (Feb 17, 2012)

Yah I experience that too, its is super enoying. I have also developed many floaters which are horrible at times, I also see halos and starbursts around head lights and street lights which constantly remind me that something is wrong with me.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

looking into the sky or other bright bright light source causes that visual static in completely normal people. happens to almost everyone. it's nothing to worry about


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

It's normal, don't worry







it can be debris in your eye, or another theory is that they are red blood cells flowing through the veins!


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

beth. said:


> It's normal, don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blue entoptic phenomena may also be responsible for seeing things against a blue background. A scientific explanation is here http://www.iovs.org/content/30/4/668.full.pdf
A summary would be that streaking "sprites" are actually white blood cells in the small veins of your eye.


----------

